# Making Some Big Holes with my Benelli



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I finally got to take my Super Nova out on the range this morning! After that, I'm itching to find out what the Super Black Eagle feels like. The Super Nova's Comfortech is sort of a halfway job, but it was sweet anyway! I can't imagine what it feels like done right on the Super Black Eagle. There is a very, very noticeable difference between the Super Nova and the Remington 870 as far as recoil goes. Still hits hard, but I shot a good 50 rounds through the Super Nova... and before this my record was 25 with a Norinco styled after the 870. Even after 50, I only stopped because I had to get back to work. I was on borrowed time out there this morning. But I easily could have stood there for a good portion of the morning with that thing. 

The only thing I didn't like about the Super Nova was the pump. It isn't as smooth as the 870 or the Mossberg 500. And the release was hard for me to push in. I was told it would loosen up and smooth out the more I shot it, and I plan to shoot it until it begs for mercy, so I'll let you know if that clears up. It's probably going to beg for mercy next week since I have a waiting list of co-workers who want to shoot it that is a mile long. 

So after I finished up and was straightening out my stall for the next shooter I noticed this awful stench. I mean, it was unreal. I look down at the shotgun still smoking from the barrel and realize it's the smoke coming out that stinks so bad. It smelled like rotten eggs set on fire. I finish cleaning the stall and put the shotgun over my shoulder. As I'm walking past all the other stalls, people were stopping and sniffing the air. One guy stopped me and said, "Hun, I think there's something wrong with your shotgun. That thing really stinks!"

It stunk up the entire range and then the range lobby. It doesn't appear anything is wrong with it, I broke it down once it was cooled off and had a look. I also sniffed the barrels of the other Super Novas in the shop and they all smelled the same way in a muted way (it's ok, the customers don't react to me doing weird things like sniffing shotguns, they know me now). And one other customer told me he'd gotten the same stench from his Montefeltro. So whatever they pack the shotguns in must stink really bad when it burns off. I cleaned it before taking it out, but I must have missed some. I still say some of these gun companies drop their guns in a vat of the packing grease, then just pour out the vat into the box and hope the gun drops in with it. I gave the shotgun a real good scrubbing (it denied my offer of perfume) so hopefully it won't make other shooters at the range gag the next time I take it out.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like you had a good day with it. Well that smell will burn off in time. Good shooting and have fun.


----------

